# Rideshare Drivers tip everytime



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

i just went and got my car washed. I always roll down the window and hand the attendants $2 as they wipe down the car. 

“Thanks Man” the guy said. “You rideshare guys always tip and tip the best”

I think I know why!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Except when they're riders lol 

The few people I've picked up and told me they're drivers or used to drive never tipped.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

not every time.

Meet Uberfunitis


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> not every time.
> 
> Meet Uberfunitis


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Tipping $2 to the car wash people.....damn, there goes all your tip money for the day.

(I always tip $2 because I have a minivan and it takes an extra minute to wipe it down)


----------



## The Stig (Jan 7, 2019)

Since driving rideshare, I try and cash tip every opportunity I have. Even if I only have $1, I don't want to be the guy that doesn't tip.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I used to tip all the time but after starting driving for ride share I realized that it is not needed and in fact the majority of people do not tip. It made me reevaluate tipping all together.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

I don't tip every time. It depends on the last wash. I have tipped at times to later find they have scratched the paint using dirty towels and the like. While it is not really fair, if I do go back to that place I won't tip. Then, at those times, I find they have done a great job. smh

Why do I go back to a place that scratched the paint? Sometimes it is better to go back to the devil you know and watch like a hawk than risk a complete unknown.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> not every time.
> 
> Meet Uberfunitis


What about steveK2016 ?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> What about steveK2016 ?


I actually do tip my car washers at full service car washes as a bribe to do a better job. Its unfortunate that we have to bribe people to do their job well but that's the world we live in. Those guys do remember you and your car if you go often enough, which I did driving rideshare.

I don't tip for generosity, I tip to bribe people to do their job without cutting corners or to not do something disgusting to my food items. Thats the fundamental flaw of the tipping system.

If I have no intention of returning to a restaurant, why should I tip? Unless they blew my mind with their service, ive rarely seen wait staff that have blown my mind as far as going above and beyond. Why should i pay more for average service?

Its all of your fault that the system is what it is now . you tip even for average or even mediocre service and most people will just do the average or less and expect a tip. No one should expect extra just for doing their job to a satisfactory level.

I'm not in the business of handing out participation trophies because you decided to wake up, put your big boy pants on and go to work today


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

I wash my car myself in self service bays. But as a passenger I always tip cash to my driver. I take about 2-3 rides a week for work and I always say something like "better in your hands than Dara's"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Not True.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

1 for 2 last night with people sho said they are or have been Uber drivers...


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I have only been a rider three times, and I did tip the drivers. Karma? This morning I received a $15 tip on a $14 ride. Maybe because it was 18 degrees below zero.

The full service car wash near my home does not allow tipping.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

BikingBob said:


> I wash my car myself in self service bays. But as a passenger I always tip cash to my driver. I take about 2-3 rides a week for work and I always say something like "better in your hands than Dara's"


I bought an unlimited wash package for $30 a month.

I probably go through 3 to 4 times a week.


----------



## HealthyTaxes (Jan 21, 2019)

they deserve it


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> I used to tip all the time but after starting driving for ride share I realized that it is not needed and in fact the majority of people do not tip. It made me reevaluate tipping all together.


I've become tighter with my tipping percentages.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> I actually do tip my car washers at full service car washes as a bribe to do a better job. Its unfortunate that we have to bribe people to do their job well but that's the world we live in. Those guys do remember you and your car if you go often enough, which I did driving rideshare.
> 
> I don't tip for generosity, I tip to bribe people to do their job without cutting corners or to not do something disgusting to my food items. Thats the fundamental flaw of the tipping system.
> 
> ...





> Hourly Pay. Many waiters and waitresses are paid less than the federal minimum wage by their employers and rely primarily on tips to earn a living. *Including both tips and wages, the average hourly rate of pay for a server in the United States was $10.05 as of May 2011. This is the equivalent of about $20,890 per year.*


Now I'm all for rewarding "good work" and not rewarding mediocrity, but since they aren't making even minimum wage, I try to take care of them since it appears the restaurant industry is not. I personally don't like the idea of the person handling my food making less than minimum wage. http://onefairwage.com/about/


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I see tipping as a way to appreciate someone who just served me. When you serve someone, you are basically lowering yourself to "beneath" them for a very basic need such as food or transportation. Also service jobs don't tend to pay all that well, so I'm helping the person out a little when I tip.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

TXUbering said:


> Now I'm all for rewarding "good work" and not rewarding mediocrity, but since they aren't making even minimum wage, I try to take care of them since it appears the restaurant industry is not. I personally don't like the idea of the person handling my food making less than minimum wage. http://onefairwage.com/about/


Same old logic. That is not my fault nor my responsibility. You allow the restaurants into getting away with such a policy. If im not mistaken, the federal law says if the staff does not earn enough tips to equal minimum wage, the restaurant has to fill the gap. Its not MY job to make sure the waiter is paid adequately. My job is to order food, consume the food then pay the invoice amount.

The restaurant is responsible for paying their staff and the customer should not have to subsidize their income.


MadTownUberD said:


> I see tipping as a way to appreciate someone who just served me. When you serve someone, you are basically lowering yourself to "beneath" them for a very basic need such as food or transportation. Also service jobs don't tend to pay all that well, so I'm helping the person out a little when I tip.


Theres plenty of jobs that dont pay well that you dont tip. Why do wait staff get a tip but your Wal-Mart bagger doesnt?

If they want to make more money, get an education and elevate your position. Relying on tips for cash might as well be equivalent to pan handling.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Same old logic. That is not my fault nor my responsibility. You allow the restaurants into getting away with such a policy. If im not mistaken, the federal law says if the staff does not earn enough tips to equal minimum wage, the restaurant has to fill the gap. Its not MY job to make sure the waiter is paid adequately. My job is to order food, consume the food then pay the invoice amount.
> 
> The restaurant is responsible for paying their staff and the customer should not have to subsidize their income.
> 
> ...


What do you think is going to happen to restaurant prices if they pay their workers more? I'm doing all of you a favor by tipping at restaurants. That way you can eat a less expensive meal. Don't worry bro I got you.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> What do you think is going to happen to restaurant prices if they pay their workers more? I'm doing all of you a favor by tipping at restaurants. That way you can eat a less expensive meal. Don't worry bro I got you.


Whats the difference between 20% tip and 20% higher food prices? I dont care if they raise their prices, they should if they need to to pay their staff.

Business 101.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Walmart baggers don't really have to cater to people with personality, etcetera. That is a common thread of jobs like waitstaff and drivers. Showing better or more entertaining service can earn one a bigger tip. Otherwise everyone is just paid the same for varying skill levels. I don't imagine there's a whole lot of skill variation in bagging groceries.



steveK2016 said:


> Whats the difference between 20% tip and 20% higher food prices? I dont care if they raise their prices, they should if they need to to pay their staff.
> 
> Business 101.


Thank you for educating me in business Steve. it's not like I have an MBA or anything from a big ten University 

seriously though I just think tipping is a nice custom to show people appreciation above and beyond hey there just doing this job because they get paid.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Walmart baggers don't really have to cater to people with personality, etcetera. That is a common thread of jobs like waitstaff and drivers. Showing better or more entertaining service can earn one a bigger tip. Otherwise everyone is just paid the same for varying skill levels. I don't imagine there's a whole lot of skill variation in bagging groceries.
> 
> Thank you for educating me in business Steve. it's not like I have an MBA or anything from a big ten University
> 
> seriously though I just think tipping is a nice custom to show people appreciation above and beyond hey there just doing this job because they get paid.


Youre very welcome!

Its a terrible custom. Absolutely horrible because it's 100% expected and if not received, performing disgusting acts on items someone is planning on consuming is encourages and even applauded.

If it were not socially mandated and was simply a show of appreciation, I'll accept that but its not. Thats not how tips are viewed today. Its viewed as mandatory and retribution is issued for not tipping.

Going above and beyond is one thing for a tip but you admit you tip even for mediocre service, so if they'll recieve a tip for average or less than average service, what incentivies them to go above and beyond?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I like to give tips, I like to receive tips, but I don't like the idea of anyone feeling entitled to tips.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Same old logic. That is not my fault nor my responsibility. You allow the restaurants into getting away with such a policy. If im not mistaken, the federal law says if the staff does not earn enough tips to equal minimum wage, the restaurant has to fill the gap. Its not MY job to make sure the waiter is paid adequately. My job is to order food, consume the food then pay the invoice amount.
> 
> The restaurant is responsible for paying their staff and the customer should not have to subsidize their income.
> 
> ...


I can't help wonder what the food:spit ratio is for most of the food you consume.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

steveK2016 consider these rhetorical questions:

1. Do you or anyone you know receive a performance-based bonus, commission, etc.?
2. If so, why would the company do this instead of just increasing base pay?
3. Is restaurant management in a better position to evaluate a server's performance for a particular table/meal, or is the customer?


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> i just went and got my car washed. I always roll down the window and hand the attendants $2 as they wipe down the car.
> 
> "Thanks Man" the guy said. "You rideshare guys always tip and tip the best"
> 
> I think I know why!


actually, "non-tipping riders" have influenced my outside tipping habits to follow suit.
however that saved money has been reallocated to panhandlers outside 7-11


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> steveK2016 consider these rhetorical questions:
> 
> 1. Do you or anyone you know receive a performance-based bonus, commission, etc.?
> 2. If so, why would the company do this instead of just increasing base pay?
> 3. Is restaurant management in a better position to evaluate a server's performance for a particular table/meal, or is the customer?


1. Yes as part of their contract with the company
2. So they don't have to pay them if they dont perform, and the sales guy makes more money if they perform beyond expectations
3. That performance report can be passed on to the manager without a tip. Tips are also not a basis for such measurements as people clearly tip regardless of service level. I tip so I dont get spit in my food. Does my tip indicate to anyone the quality of the service? No, it doesn't and neither do most tips as many tip regardless of quality of service and studied have shown that tipping does not increase the level of service.

The attempt to analogue tipping to commission is not even close.



TXUbering said:


> I can't help wonder what the food:spit ratio is for most of the food you consume.


Low because im an adult with rational logic. If i intend to return to a restaurant, I'll bribe the waitstaff so they dont act like disgusting human beings. I also bribe my pizza delivery guy for the same reason. I bribe my hairdresser so she doesnt screw up my cut.

If i dont intend on returning to their establishment, I have no reason to bribe them. The only other reason I would tip if I were trying to make an impression ..a business dinner on company card, hell yea I'll tip 30% aint my money and the client sees the company in a good light.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Heck, I even tip the maids in hotels I stay in.

I used to work in the housekeeping department in a Holiday Inn.


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

As a former driver I always tip my Uber guys unless it's a horrible experience.

One time I got an Uber back to my car after a night of drinking..all I had to tip the guy was about $3.64 from my coin cup. He was grateful


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

I still always tip but since driving rideshare I feel incredibly stupid every time i give the tip.


----------

